# portable table saw for cabinet making



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

if your ripping sheet goods,skins,trimming doors,etc,and need great dust collection...festool will replace the tablesaw!

if your ripping casing,cabinet fillers,base, thinner stock, you will still need the tablesaw,(just not a deluxe one,get something light and portable)

just my opinion..

my festool purchase will pay off tommorrow i hope..i got $1200 invested into cutting 5 sheets of 3/8 pvc 4x8 sheets..:laughing::shutup:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

jiffy said:


> It seems the Festool isn't the only bigdog on the street for rail saws. I have read many reviews of the Dewalt, Makita, and Festool. Doesn't seem the Green is any better.


 
every review i read the festool came out on top.

the other saws have some good pionts! but there not proven yet!

makita looks SWEET but no riving nife!

dewalt you can cut from both sides of the track...but blade changes suck and fit and finish is not all that. and it cost the same as the ts55

the makita i think is goin to take over for the sheathers and underlayment guys


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Guess I'm just used to a table saw. Right now I'm looking at the Bosch table saw with gravity rise stand. That festool definitely would be nice for sheets. Trying to see using it instead of a table saw but it's hard to picture it when I've never used a track saw before! Thought I was going to be able to pick out a table saw and now I have to chose between different table saws and now a track saw. Thanks guys.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

glad we can help.

but seriously chk out the new makita..it whips bosches ass..and the stand is much nicer than bosch.

good luck.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I didn't even look at the makita but I will. Is there a good place to order it online? I can get the bosch locally but have never seen the makita.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the Bosch, had it for a few years and has been a good saw.

I have not seen that new Makita.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

platinumLLC said:


> Trying to see using it instead of a table saw but it's hard to picture it when I've never used a track saw before! Thought I was going to be able to pick out a table saw and now I have to chose between different table saws and now a track saw. Thanks guys.


You're welcome. LOL

Look at the Festool website and watch some of their videos. I love the Bosch but I'm really intrigued with the Festool. I might just get bitten by that little green bug and see how much it hurts. After all, its only money, right? Right?

Hello? Is this thing on?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

platinumLLC said:


> I didn't even look at the makita but I will. Is there a good place to order it online? I can get the bosch locally but have never seen the makita.


i got it from amazon when it first came out..try ebay now i saw it for under $500 with the stand!


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Double-A said:


> You're welcome. LOL
> 
> Look at the Festool website and watch some of their videos. I love the Bosch but I'm really intrigued with the Festool. I might just get bitten by that little green bug and see how much it hurts. After all, its only money, right? Right?
> 
> Hello? Is this thing on?


welcome to festool annonomous. first step in the program is admitting the addiction!:thumbup:
step 2 is denial :laughing:
step 3 is the dreams at nite with the cold sweats..its calling you in your dreams.

DAMN YOU FESTOOL DAMN YOU!

after you pass those ..IT JUST MONEY F IT


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-2704-Contractors-10-Inch-Benchtop/dp/B000FVYA78

you can get it cheaper on ebay and the gravity stand is $110

http://www.toologics.com/News/Buying_Guides/Makita_2704_versus_the_Bosch_4009-09_20071120443.html

i think there almost equal but the review hints towards the makita more..?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

heres something different


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I stopped in my local Menard's today and saw the Bosch table saw on sale for 419.00. I now have a new table saw. It was to good of a deal to pass up on. 419 with a stand is almost 200 cheaper than regular price. I guess I'll have to wait to get some more money in the tool fund to get the festool track saw. I know it would definitely come in handy on certain projects but I just couldn't picture using it for more than sheet goods since I've never used one. Someday I will step up to the next level and get some of those luxury tools!


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW, $750.00 for a portable table saw. Thats getting steep. I had the older model Bosch, and it was great, but it was stolen out of my truck just before xmas last year. I picked up a Ridgid at HD black friday sale because I needed something right away, and for the $299 blowout price, I can't complain one bit. I but a decent blade on it and it cuts great with plenty of power. Just about as good as the bosch. If you have been getting by without one, and don't use it a ton, take a look at the ridgid, you might be surprised.

BTW, I have been a Makita guy my whole life.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Well got to use both..and let me tell you the festool ROCKS!


----------

